# Ammo Tech formal training?



## pob245 (29 May 2010)

I was looking for information on class room training ammo techs go through.  My son will be starting course soon but doesn;t have access to internet.  What level of math, phsyics, chemistry, calculus is involved - is the training more on practical hands on side or theory?  Wondering what studying he should be doing in the next few weeks that might help in the classroom.

I found a few posts on ammo tech but main link seems to be broken
921 Ammo Tech  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/1401.0.html


----------



## ammocat (29 May 2010)

Ammo Tech training starts off with the QL-3 Pt 1 at CFSAL. Week 1 consists of basic lectures on using computers, military writing (memo writing), military publications, and math. The math is pretty basic, addition, subtraction, multiplication, and division. The math includes calculating the area and volume of various shapes, calculating percentages, etc. The hard part of the math is calculators/computers are not allowed. It has to be done by hand and all work must be shown.  Knowing your multiplication tables is definitely a benefit. This leads to calculating fuse burn rates which must be done without a calculator. 

Students then start the theory phase of ammunition which lasts approximately 9 weeks and consists of lectures on the identification and functioning of various types of ammunition used within the CF. This is by far the most difficult part of the course due to the large volume of material covered in a relatively short period of time.  

Once the theory phase is complete students will still have to complete the range phase (mostly practical about 5 weeks), workshop/maintenance operations (mostly practical about 2 weeks), ammunition inspections (mostly practical about 3 weeks), AIMS (computer data base, all classroom, about 3 weeks). The remainder of the course involves storage of ammunition, transportation of ammunition, ammunition manufacturing, etc.

Physics, chemistry and calculus are not covered on the QL-3 course. Everything he needs to know will be taught on the course, my biggest suggestion would be to brush up on basic math without a calculator. 

If you son is in Borden on PRETC awaiting training, you should suggest that he contacts the ammo school. There is a possibility that he can be employed at the ammo school or the ammo depot until his course starts, which would give him some insight to the job.


----------



## pob245 (29 May 2010)

Wonderful, thanks so much for taking the time to answer - this is a big help.  I'll pass along the information and suggestions.  Cheers.


----------

